
Ask HN: Resources for checking if writing sounds contemporary - reactspa
I have a mentee whose native tongue is French, and for whom English is a bit of a challenge (although it&#x27;s passable). We&#x27;re both in the U.S.<p>He&#x27;s in the process of applying for graduate academic programs.<p>I&#x27;ve offered to go over his application materials to offer suggestions for improving them.<p>His application letters are full of very flowery English. I&#x27;m not sure if this is because he&#x27;s translating from French to English in his mind, or whether he&#x27;s using something like Google Translate. I haven&#x27;t yet asked him.<p>I want to nudge him towards some resources online where he can check his writing sentence by sentence to see if it sounds contemporary.<p>A website that was recommended on HN a while back was: Hemingwayapp.com . I&#x27;ve never tried it myself but it seems like something along the lines of what I&#x27;m looking for.<p>My Ask: I&#x27;d like your suggestions for other similar resources that could help this person.
======
mistermithras
Grammarly is a fairly good resource.

